# PMS, guns, shtf situation=?



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

My poor brother in law, being the loving father he is and a die hard prepper, has stocked up on several thing including several weapons. He has taught his three teenage daughters to hunt and shoot along with his wife. So the other night, after a few beers I asked "So will you be spending one week a month with me?" 
Do I make him bring his own rice, beans and tp? Is this a security risk for me?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha ! 

Tell him to stock meds as well.

Oh what if they don't all cycle together? But more than likely they do, so it may be two weeks month buy time it's all over.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

My daughter & wife cycle together, I hide and keep a low profile.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

PMS! Man you guys are cupcaking! Just you wait until the dreaded change of life things start! Looking on the bright side I now know that I can survive when SHTF.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought that was what the bug OUT location was for?


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I thought that was what the bug OUT location was for?


Won't work her name's on the deed too.:surrender:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Naw man, get it right!
Stockpile chocolates, silk roses, bubble bath and sandalwood incense for when Ms. Hyde gets out of the box and learn how to make home made ice cream by the gallons!a nice big bong and some *ahem* herbal relaxation goes miles too!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Magus said:


> Naw man, get it right!
> Stockpile chocolates, silk roses, bubble bath and sandalwood incense for when Ms. Hyde gets out of the box and learn how to make home made ice cream by the gallons!a nice big bong and some *ahem* herbal relaxation goes miles too!


Go ahead and stock all that stuff but be warned; sometimes NOTHING helps. :ignore: Be nice to me ladies. eep:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*I am an idiot...*

It took me waaaaay too long to get it.

"Wait, hes talking about riding bikes?"
"Hes forming his own National Guard?"

Wheres the smiley for me hitting myself on the head with a hammer?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

This reminds me of the story about a famiely of morons who went on vacation.

They traveled to a nice resort area and checked in to a motel.

After checking into a motel, they counted all their money and discovered they had five dollars and twenty cents left.

Not discouraged , they gave the money to the eldest brother and told him to find somthing they could all enjoy doing for five dollars and twenty cents.

He returned an hour later with a box of Tampons.

They asked him what they could do with them and he replied, "It says right here on the box, you can ride a bike, play tennis or swim !


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

BillM said:


> This reminds me of the story about a *famiely of morons* who went on vacation.


I wonder if those "morons" could spell "family" correctly... :dunno:

Har har... just pickin on ya!!!! :wave:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Go ahead and stock all that stuff but be warned; sometimes NOTHING helps. :ignore: Be nice to me ladies. eep:


When NOTHING works, give a gun and send em after Zombies!

I hope my DD's dont read that(have 3), I've painted a bulls-eye on my back too many times.


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Go ahead and stock all that stuff but be warned; sometimes NOTHING helps. :ignore: Be nice to me ladies. eep:


What is there in your statement that isn't true? Sometimes nothing works. The good thing is "our week" is predictable...you know when it's due to rear it's ugly head. Guys, on the other hand, aren't as well regulated. Never know when I'm going to need to get into my stash of Hershey bars, swiss cake rolls and popcorn to sooth the savage male beast in this house (yes, HE'S the one that need the chocolate, not me, lol.) I'm more of a sticky sweet cinnamon roll kind of gal


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JustUs said:


> What is there in your statement that isn't true? Sometimes nothing works. The good thing is "our week" is predictable...you know when it's due to rear it's ugly head.


Nah. That phase of life is over in this home. It's the winding down of the child bearing years that gives no warning when it "rears it's ugly head."


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Nah. That phase of life is over in this home. It's the winding down of the child bearing years that gives no warning when it "rears it's ugly head."


And HOW!!!!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Why do you think you keep a BoB at your BoL? If it seems the petty pointless arguments are coming your way go scouting or hunting.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, Sorry. That just fans the flame and unless you're planning to stay away for a few years while the process runs it's course, you're better off being there. She'll think better of you if you don't cut and run.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> Naw man, get it right!
> Stockpile chocolates, silk roses, bubble bath and sandalwood incense for when Ms. Hyde gets out of the box and learn how to make home made ice cream by the gallons!a nice big bong and some *ahem* herbal relaxation goes miles too!


Learn some massage teniques also, want the plans to my survival Jacuzi?
A PMSing female is the untimate killing machine, I want to build an army of them and take over the world


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Just go hunting for a week.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Gosh all of you men should be ashamed of yourselves.
Women are no different than men.
Except when they are of course better.


----------

